# I Can See Your Address Part 2



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

That's right I've got access to your addresses now and some supplies.:mischief: Synchronized striking will be taking place everywhere. This isn't related to Ninja's concert but I guess there sure will be alot of bombs getting shipped out this month. Watch out you could be an innocent bystander, and what I mean by "you could be", is you probably are!:evil:










Carnage will begin this weekend!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

The Ninja is giving a concert?...what's it called...Dorkapalooza?ound:ound:ound:


----------



## pyrodrummer (Jun 27, 2008)

atllogix said:


> That's right I've got access to your addresses now and some supplies.:mischief: Synchronized striking will be taking place everywhere. This isn't related to Ninja's concert but I guess there sure will be alot of bombs getting shipped out this month. Watch out you could be an innocent bystander, and what I mean by "you could be", is you probably are!:evil:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$h!+ just got serious...

just remember. we can see you too.


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

:rockon:


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Those are some funny looking boxes you got there. They probably don't even work right :tongue:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

hachigo said:


> Those are some funny looking boxes you got there. They probably don't even work right :tongue:


I dunno..the dimensions on those boxes are about the same as a priority medium flat rate box, so it looks to me like he means business...

this is going to be highly entertaining


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Holy crap! Looks like the ceasefire in Korea has ended... Go get'em!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I dunno..the dimensions on those boxes are about the same as a priority medium flat rate box, so it looks to me like he means business...
> 
> this is going to be highly entertaining


only you would look at that


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Okay, I may have jumped the gun on my initial evaluation. The funny words threw me off. After some googling, I realized that the funny words were French. And we all know who was just in France right?

The Brain.

And we all know how hard The Brain hits and how hard Garron hits. This could be very very bad.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

This should be pretty eventful. between this and Ninja's contest I don't think Atllogix will have any cigars left. Maybe he should start pipe smoking.


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

bwahahaha. What would I ever do if I ran out. Never picked up the pipe, haven't really had the urge to try it.

Don't think this is going to be enough boxes.



meatcake said:


> This should be pretty eventful. between this and Ninja's contest I don't think Atllogix will have any cigars left. Maybe he should start pipe smoking.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

> That's right I've got access to your address now


 No you don't :kicknuts: ound:


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

atllogix said:


> Don't think this is going to be enough boxes.


:shocked: Someone double check for me. I count 16...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

atllogix said:


> Watch out you could be an innocent bystander, and what I mean by "you could be", is you probably are!:evil:


 Go get 'em Garron!!!



ouirknotamuzd said:


> The Ninja is giving a concert?...what's it called...Dorkapalooza?ound:ound:ound:


That would be if I held an entire festival, duh.



meatcake said:


> This should be pretty eventful. between this and Ninja's contest I don't think Atllogix will have any cigars left. Maybe he should start pipe smoking.


Maybe the pipers should help him with that... 



pyrodrummer said:


> just remember. we can see you too.


For reeaaaaaaalls.


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

Well hopefully you run out of sticks before you get a chance to complete our NST.

ray2:


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

easy does it there Garron!!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Remember...I said nice things about you! I am not the enemy...


----------



## RayJax (Mar 13, 2012)

Look forward to seeing how this ends up...


----------



## Jonnyrl1 (Jun 12, 2012)

This could get interesting. Waiting to see the fallout.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

This will be an epic beat down. Garron isn't screwing around here!


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Hmmm. This should be interesting.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

I am starting to admire Garron's twisted mind! :biglaugh:

I heard carrier pigeons work great at dropping bombs. Just saying


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

I'm thinking I should pull up this randomizer and put the names through and include one dogrocket bomb.


----------



## Charles D (Jul 31, 2012)

I swear I just heard the Mortal Kombat song play when I saw this thread!


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

You are indeed not the enema Jason, I know!:razz:



Packerjh said:


> Remember...I said nice things about you! I am not the enemy...


----------



## showcattle (Jun 28, 2012)

Bawk bawk bawk :chk 

now that Ive rattled the cage... :bolt:


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

This is gonna be epic. Popcorn ordered



Tashaz said:


> No you don't :kicknuts: ound:


cheater


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

Ahhh its so hot out there, but I just remembered I can't use small customs forms for anything other than if its staying in the USPS postal system, back to the Post Office I go. :frusty:


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

A friendly very experienced puffer will be helping with the randomly generated DOG Rockets bomb!


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Think it's time to hide my address. :tease:


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

It's still happening, got caught up this weekend, but it is being worked on. They should start going out tomorrow, next day after at the latest.


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

Just getting started. More to be shipped out on a daily basis. Should be done by Friday.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

:bolt:


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

And theyre launching!

0311 0820 0002 2500 8255
0311 0820 0002 2500 8248
0311 0820 0002 2500 8231
0311 0820 0002 2500 8293
0311 0820 0002 2500 8286
0311 0820 0002 2500 8262
0311 0820 0002 2500 8217
0311 0820 0002 2500 8279
0311 0820 0002 2500 8200
0311 0820 0002 2500 8224


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

There is something seriously wrong with you Garron. I like it. Can't wait to see half of the US blown up by one person.


----------



## RayJax (Mar 13, 2012)

atllogix said:


> And theyre launching!
> 
> 0311 0820 0002 2500 8255
> 0311 0820 0002 2500 8248
> ...


Looks like some serious destruction is about to occur.

I guess the question is are you prepared for retaliation!?

Have you thought about everyone teaming up for return fire?!


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

I think there's a bit too much going on for that to happen Ray.



RayJax said:


> Have you thought about everyone teaming up for return fire?!


----------



## RayJax (Mar 13, 2012)

Haha I guess there are several contests and bombing wars going on around here right now.

Looking forward to seeing the destruction and congrats on the start of an amazing bombing run!


----------



## Kelsier (Feb 23, 2012)

Damn.. This guy isn't playing around!


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

Round 2. One more round to go. I need more packing supplies.


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

0311 0820 0002 2500 8309
0311 0820 0002 2500 8392
0311 0820 0002 2500 8323
0311 0820 0002 2500 8354
0311 0820 0002 2500 8361
0311 0820 0002 2500 8330

0311 0820 0002 2500 8347
0311 0820 0002 2500 8378
0311 0820 0002 2500 8415
0311 0820 0002 2500 8422
0311 0820 0002 2500 8408
*ONE ITEM HAS NO TRACKING*

I was told if it left USPS system it couldnt be tracked any longer, so no DC on one of them.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

atllogix said:


> *ONE ITEM HAS NO TRACKING*
> 
> I was told if it left USPS system it couldnt be tracked any longer, so no DC on one of them.


That right there is worrying for anyone not in the ConUs! :scared:

You are a bloody madman BTW.


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

Of course, thats why I did it. :bounce:



Tashaz said:


> That right there is worrying for anyone not in the ConUs! :scared:


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

At Ovid, step away from the post office slowly. I'm sure they are grateful for the business, buto just don't have the staff to handle this plethora of cigar goodness:flame:


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

boom boom boomady boom boom a boom boom boomady boom...


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

Good lord. I could never imagine having enough stash to send that many bombs out at one time. I am very impressed, and can't wait to see the destruction they are going to cause. :shocked:


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

atllogix said:


> 0311 0820 0002 2500 8309
> 0311 0820 0002 2500 8392
> 0311 0820 0002 2500 8323
> 0311 0820 0002 2500 8354
> ...


 :faint:


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Wiseguy1982 said:


>


well said


----------



## Deadhead Dave (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

One has landed so far, some more should be dropping around through out this week. Post pics and and all I'd like to know who got what!


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

Heres the next set of numbers
0311 0820 0002 2500 8439
0311 0820 0002 2500 8446
0311 0820 0002 2500 8453
0311 0820 0002 2500 8460
0311 0820 0002 2500 8477
0311 0820 0002 2500 8484

When I say the last are going out I mean I should be done in the next couple days.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

um... holy cow!!!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Garron, it's going to be ok. Just take your medicine, buddy. No, seriously... please take your anti-psychotics before you kill us all! :lol:


----------



## jaysalti (Apr 6, 2012)

Great googly moogly...Garron has lost his frakkin mind


----------



## RayJax (Mar 13, 2012)

Came home today, checked the mail like I do everyday...

Find this carefully placed by Mr. Postman.










GREAT, HE REALLY CAN SEE MY ADDRESS! %@#*!

Well I worked all weekend reparing my home after my Newbie Sampler Bomb and Shuckins Bomb so I thought I was in good shape. Now this bomb has to arrive!

So I try to open this puppy as easy and gentle as possible to avoid complete destruction...

Open it up and this is what I see first:










There is a delay and this guy hits me square in the forehead as a horrific explosion ensues...










The dust settles and I collect my thoughts and find this nice little package somehow survived the blast! Five all brand new smokes to me (Yes I have tried a White Owl before :mmph!










Then a little note as I guess Garron is trying to explain why I had to suffer this great destruction!










Garron, I have been planning a little present for you well before you even started this thread. I would not consider it payback but further a showing of the respect I have for what you do here on Puff.

Thanks once again and you better go by Home Depot or Lowes to stock up on mailbox supplies...Also super thanks for the Shark! I am looking forward to all of the sticks but the Shark is a stick that I have been lusting over!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

DAYUMM...you bombing sharks, garron...you's a beast!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Number 2 (or am I #6?) lands today. See here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/314945-defying-logic.html

Of course, having been so inactive on the bomb threads, I didn't see THIS thread until just now. Garron is nuts!

Or else, as I actually suspect, he's been drinking a little too much _soju _these days, perhaps even mixed with the famous Korean plum juice with the awesome name of Cool-Piss!

Crazy times. . . looking forward to more landings.


----------



## Ortiz (Feb 9, 2012)

Great another madman on the loose. Don't we have enough of those?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Shark attack! Nicely done!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

He got me too!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/314949-just-logix-labs.html#post3652528


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Plum juice? Seriously? That stuff is awesome, particularly after a night of binging on soju and OB beer!

Very well played, sir.


----------



## Avenidadecuba (Jul 27, 2012)

Garron, you're lighting it up! I hadn't even seen this thread but when it first got posted, excited to see all the destruction!


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Dude is out of control. Hit me too: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ght-my-wife-screaming-garron.html#post3653990


----------



## Dhughes12 (Feb 15, 2012)

Man garron. I just assumed this was for ninjas contest. Just now saw this thread. So I'll repost here.










Some of my favs and some newbs. Love the tat, UC & the Bradley. All the others I've been meaning to try. AND a peach white owl?!?!?!

Thanks bro, your a truly great botl. Much appreciated. And I couldn't hit shuck back either. But I sure as hell can hit you. Now just to bide my time......


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

No problem Dustin, glad to be able to send a few smokes your way! and as far as that last comment... :tinfoil3:



Dhughes12 said:


> Thanks bro, your a truly great botl. Much appreciated. And I couldn't hit shuck back either. But I sure as hell can hit you. Now just to bide my time......


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

I printed out a few too many letters and I'm thinking I don't want them to go to waste so I may just put together a few more bombs so I can help save the Earth:noidea:!

But before I get to that I should post this first.










0311 0820 0002 2500 8507
0311 0820 0002 2500 8514
0311 0820 0002 2500 8521
0311 0820 0002 2500 8538
0311 0820 0002 2500 8545

Beware personnel receiving should have no idea why theyre getting bombed, this was really random, but I had to do something with the supplies and the smokes that were already waiting patiently to depart!


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

Sir, you ARE insane.


----------



## GrannyNOT (Aug 17, 2012)

Oh, boy.


----------



## Jonnyrl1 (Jun 12, 2012)

OMG your destroying the forum! Awesome!!!:hail:


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

Hey guys the MPS/USPS had technical difficulties with 5 packages. Please if you have one these DC numbers let me know in here. Theyre not being tracked and when I called USPS the guy said these numbers were invalid meaning they were never scanned.

Also I see that the ones I sent out at the same time taht the DC is working for, ahve already been delivered and I have started hearing about them being completed.

0311 0820 0002 2500 8330
0311 0820 0002 2500 8309
0311 0820 0002 2500 8392
0311 0820 0002 2500 8323
0311 0820 0002 2500 8408

Thanks guys. If nothing is posted by mid week I will be forced to reveal who the unsuspecting victims were, so that I can try to figure out what is going on if anything is going on.


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

Just made a thread bout Garrons bombs.. *Click here* ..
Garrons i would like to think you for some very tasty looking smokes... Weird thing was early this week i got a strange urge to try the LADC EE an to mu suprise where not at my local humidor (B&M)... So i got it anyways, unexpectly.. Once again garron thinks man! From helping me find my box of Little MOnsters to this bomb! Have a good one!


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Forgot I was supposed to post it in here...here is another bomb!!
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/315002-wtf-who-garron.html

Thanks Garron!


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

Ray, Dustin, Brad, and David you're very welcome. :rockon:

And the other 5 packages have finally posted that they have arrived at their respective sort facilities.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

you're crazy brother! nice hits man.


----------



## Avenidadecuba (Jul 27, 2012)

I posted this in it's own thread, but as everybody else seams to be putting here, so will I.



> Was not expecting this one. Thanks a ton! I heard a knock at my door yesterday morning....
> 
> My wife went and grabbed it and was super excited. She wouldn't let me open it!? I told her that it was dangerous but alas she ripped it open. She took out each stick and smelled them and approved. Heheh...even the Peach Flavored White Owl which I forgot to take a picture of, darn. She tried smoking it yesterday because she likes flavored cigars but put it down after a few puffs. Loved the note, and really appreciate the bomb, thanks a ton.
> 
> ...


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* Remote telemetry shows he got us too...

*Pinky:* Narf! Now what?!?

*Brain:* We ponder our response until we arrive back from our trip...


----------



## Avenidadecuba (Jul 27, 2012)

Even Pinky and the Brain were hit. It seams unexpectedly as well....this can't end well.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Avenidadecuba said:


> Even Pinky and the Brain were hit. It seams unexpectedly as well....this can't end well.


*Brain:* Hitting us is not the issue... Doing it when we have time to ponder our responce is...

*Pinky:* Narf! BOOM!!!

*Brain:* Well... Pinky doesn't need much pondering time, I do... We might have to come up with a new class of bomb for this... Like our Mind Control, TBT, BTD, WUD, or BOOM!!!-Star bombs... A new class of weaponry... Oh Pinky, I think I have an idea...


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

You, my friend, are a savage, and a gentleman!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/315053-calamari-bits-thats-what-i-am-blown-calamari-bits-garron.html


----------



## Ants (May 30, 2012)

Lucky Number Sleven...teen.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/315129-lucky-number-17-garrons-hit-list-canada-no-longer-safe-peach-missiles.html#post3656298

I will be having peach-filled nightmares tonight my friend.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

I got package no4 over the weekend. I'll get a pic up soon. Some very nice sticks to try out, thanks Garron! I've had an eye on you from your NST participation but was caught way off guard here. hahaha.


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

+RG for bringing the pain to almost everyone on the forum!


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

Thanks Jeremy, me likes a little bit of RG!


----------



## jobes2007 (May 29, 2012)

Also got hit! Jeez Garron, you're insane.


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

mg:



jobes2007 said:


> Also got hit! Jeez Garron, you're insane.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

atllogix said:


> Thanks Jeremy, me likes a little bit of RG!


Well then here's some from me too!!!


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

Shuckins this one's for you. It has come to an end. Besides one that hasn't been delivered the rest have been delivered according to USPS tracking. I haven't heard from 8 of them that say they've been delivered but hopefully they are in the correct hands. Thanks again Ron and thank you to ALL!!! This was much fun.:rockon:


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Took me a while to get the pic online. Here is package no4! Thanks again Garron!


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

ohh great. Thanks Jonathan, I was wondering which one you received. It was definitely my pleasure.


Cigar Noob said:


> Took me a while to get the pic online. Here is package no4! Thanks again Garron!


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

So the last one should be landing Tuesday or Wednesday, not sure what took it so long but glad to see that it's been updated. There has been one fallen bomb, it made it to the correct address but the correct address wasn't correct any more. Hopefully are fellow puffer can get a hold of it, that bomb needed to explode in a puffers mailbox not a strangers mailbox.


----------



## Avenidadecuba (Jul 27, 2012)

Awesome job Garron. You have made your presence known. :smokin:


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

Thanks a lot Josh.


----------

